# Will my male kitten get my my female kitten pregnant?



## Kelsbels1980

I have read a few things about kittens being on heat when I found out the silly woman, I got my kittens from, had given me a boy and a girl (brother and sister) instead of the two girls I wanted. 
I have booked them in for their neutering and spaying for the 2nd August when they are exactly 6 months old. My vets will not do it before then unless the girl goes on heat.
Tonight, my boy was trying to mount my girl. He didn't get her as she is a fysty little one but I know it doesn't take long and started wondering if he has already got her and she could already be pregnant. She isn't showing any signs but they are both very affectionate normally. He was really fighting her and would not leave her alone. I tried the bum test and her's stays down when I push it. She isn't calling but he is crying out to her (which again is normal when they are apart).
I have separated them now and was wondering whether i should keep them apart or has he done the damage already and how will I know? Being that they are both only 5 months old, could he get her pregnant? Does a male have to be in season and the female for them to get pregnant? Does she have to be on heat to get pregnant?
I won't abort them if she is but would prefer that she wasn't. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
I love my kittens very much and I don't want to have to keep them separate for too long. I might have to bring the op early for one of them.


----------



## lizward

I think it's highly unlikely in this case. I wouldn't worry too much.

Liz


----------



## Guest

Yes! there is definately a VERY good possibility that if he gets to her she will!


----------



## KathyM

Why won't your vet neuter before 6 months? Most vets will do it much younger now, I would try another. It's perfectly safe to neuter younger, in fact there are people who neuter at 8 weeks routinely. In fact in your situation I really wouldn't wait (and I would give great thought to whether you should let her go through a pregnancy if she is at her age - I would abort personally).


----------



## sootisox

It's possible that your girl is starting to come into call - male cats can detect the subtle changes long before any human could. Male cats don't have "seasons" but will act as soon as an entire female starts calling. The female calls for around a week every month.

It's entirely possible for your girl to get pregnant - many girls do on their first call (hence the amount of "ooopppps" litters). I suggest you keep the kittens seperated for the time being as although your girl "could" get pregnant, it would be, or could be, very damaging for her given her age. 

Good luck!


----------



## havoc

> Most vets will do it much younger now, I would try another


Not in my area they won't. I would love to early neuter and it's still an absoloute no from all the vets around me. I'd be surprised if one won't do the op a couple of weeks early in this particular situation though.


----------



## Tje

Kelsbels1980 said:


> I won't abort them if she is but would prefer that she wasn't.


How yould you or your vet know though, if she was pregnant on the day she is booked in for the op? I was always under the impression that in the early weeks of pregnancy that there weren't many signs? Mind you, I suppose an ultrasound would confirm either way. Bear in mind, vets don't do ultrasound scans as routine with a spay, so you will have to contact him/her in advance and arrange for it to be carried out before the 2nd of August.


----------



## Tje

havoc said:


> Not in my area they won't. I would love to early neuter and it's still an absoloute no from all the vets around me. I'd be surprised if one won't do the op a couple of weeks early in this particular situation though.


Same here (and in other large chunks of continental Europe) .... it's practically unheard of to "really early neuter" (like 12-13 weeks, never done as far as I am aware). But a few weeks off of 6 months they would do. A few vets will (in very rare circumstances) neuter from 4 months onwards.


----------



## KathyM

havoc said:


> Not in my area they won't. I would love to early neuter and it's still an absoloute no from all the vets around me. I'd be surprised if one won't do the op a couple of weeks early in this particular situation though.


If you were in this situation and a vet wouldn't neuter, I wouldn't use that vet, simple as. Vets rely on customers, so I would gather the information and lobby them until they bring their practices up to date. It's pretty criminal expecting two sexually mature cats to live together just because the vet is out of date in his practices. My cynical side tells me he's doing it to cash in on the results!


----------



## Slave2Many

I am going to second what Kathy said......

The CPL and RSPCA will neuter kittens as standard as young as 8 weeks so there is no reason why your vets shouldn't neuter at least the boy.

My vets say 4 calendar months but will neuter earlier if the kitten is of ideal weight before this time.

Vets are like banks - if you are not happy with the customer service, first try the 'I'm not happy and I'm thinking of leaving you' or go register your cats with another vets who will do the op.

The other option is to contact the RSPCA (or equivalent if you don't have them) and get their vets to do the op on at least one of the kittens at this stage and the other one later on.

I am a breeder who has worked with many vets in the past and I am currently working with vets as a breeder to help in reference to cat health so I know the inside info.....lol.....


----------



## Paddypaws

I think having an entire male in the house will literally bring the girl into season....and if she has a male on tap there will be no need or time for her to start calling and visibly acting 'on heat'
If your own vet is does not neuter before 6 months ( a somewhat arbitrary guidline ) then do not push him in to an op which he does not feel happy with. Simply call another vet who is willing without coercion.
Oh, and it is possible...maybe not your choice....to terminate any pregnancy at the time of spay.


----------



## Guest

Kelsbels1980 said:


> I won't abort them if she is but would prefer that she wasn't.





Paddypaws said:


> Oh, and it is possible...maybe not your choice....to terminate any pregnancy at the time of spay.


I would say it would be in the cats best interest too as 6 months is just so young for a cat to have kittens, she is still a kitten herself and hasn't finished growing let alone maturing.

My vets say 6 months or 2 kg in weight before they will spay/castrate.

I would phone other vets in your area dicuss your concerns see if they will do them sooner, also I was warned that boys can still impregnate for upto 6/8 weeks after castration, it is very rare but can happen, so I would get your girl done asap.


----------



## Kelsbels1980

Thanks to all of you for your advice.
I am going to ring the vet and see if my boy can be done earlier. it's only a couple of weeks and he is a big lad. If she won't then I will go somewhere else who will help me.


----------



## Kelsbels1980

Good News! My vet has agreed to spay both of them on friday. So I will keep them apart until then. I have agreed that if she is pregnant to abort as it will be better for her rather than my morals. I don't want her suffering. Thanks again for all your advice. :thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy

you dont know how relieved i am to read that last post! PHEW!
I was about to do the whole, yes she could get pregnant, and it could be v dangerous speech but thankfully no need now!

Well done you!


----------



## sootisox

Well done you! I'm sure you'll have happier, healthier young cats as a result ... Not to mention less stress long term for yourself. It's refreshing to read such a positive thread written by an responsible, loving, cat owner.

Please keep us updated on how your two honeys get on on Friday?

Jo x


----------



## Guest

Thats positive that the vet will get in on friday, it will be a weight of your mind.


----------



## Cuddlecat

I had no idea that kittens would in-breed.  dirty little so and so's :lol: CPL said I have two males, but one of them has teats on his belly :


----------



## billyboysmammy

Cuddlecat said:


> I had no idea that kittens would in-breed.  dirty little so and so's :lol: CPL said I have two males, but one of them has teats on his belly :


all cats have nipples (just like human men do) so that is absoloutly no indication of sex.

Cats will breed with any other cat of the opposite sex, regardless of relation. It could be the old tom down the street, dad, grandfather, brother, uncle all breeding to mum, daughter, sister, aunty, granny etc They dont discriminate.

For a girl in heat ANY male cat will do, and when a girl is in heat ALL entire boys will want a piece of the action!


----------



## Cuddlecat

Hmm the other one doesn't have them, or maybe they just aren't visible oh well the vet will say if there is an issue! Thanks


----------



## Lintama

Slave2Many said:


> The CPL and RSPCA will neuter kittens as standard as young as 8 weeks


Not at my branch they don't. I am a volunteer for Cats Protection and we never have kittens neutered earlier than five months. All the branches of CP have their own ruling on that one. It is partly down to the vet too in the area.


----------



## Slave2Many

Ah, I stand corrected then - I was going on my experience of working at a vets in Coventry who worked with the CPL and we did loads of neutering on kittens. We had a litter of 6 ferrals (I will never forget them in a hurry - vicious things!!) and they were done at about 8/9 weeks - they survived the op but less than a month later they were ordered to be PTS because no-one could get near them - I still have a scar and that was 13 years ago!!

:001_cool:



Lintama said:


> Not at my branch they don't. I am a volunteer for Cats Protection and we never have kittens neutered earlier than five months. All the branches of CP have their own ruling on that one. It is partly down to the vet too in the area.


----------



## KathyM

One local rescue near us routinely neuters at 8 weeks (and have been doing so for years) and it's a move I fully support. Drastic measures to some, but they recover faster (I have experienced this first hand as a fosterer and owner) and there are no long term effects that I have witnessed, only benefits. I wish more rescues (and breeders perhaps) would get with the times like them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lintama

I had a chat with my vet a while ago about early neutering and he told me there is a chance of giving a kitten too much anaesthetic or even too little. Too much would kill a kitten. Also a kitten of 8 weeks has very small organs and this would be very difficult for a vet to operate on the female. Not so much on the boy. However, boy kittens of 8 weeks usually won't have descended testicles.
It all depends on the vet's neutering experience with tiny animals. Some just won't take the risk.


----------



## billyboysmammy

Lintama said:


> I had a chat with my vet a while ago about early neutering and he told me there is a chance of giving a kitten too much anaesthetic or even too little. Too much would kill a kitten. Also a kitten of 8 weeks has very small organs and this would be very difficult for a vet to operate on the female. Not so much on the boy. However, boy kittens of 8 weeks usually won't have descended testicles.
> It all depends on the vet's neutering experience with tiny animals. Some just won't take the risk.


The techniques, instruments, anaesthetics and pre/post op care are very different than the old fashioned techniques. This means its ESSENTIAL for a vet to be experienced in early neutering before choosing this option.

I am a full supporter of early neutering however its not something i would choose if my vet had no experience. Equally, I wouldnt go to a dermatologist if i needed brain surgery. The techniques are that different.


----------



## havoc

> Not at my branch they don't


Nor my local branch of the RSPCA which is a fairly recently built flagship centre. There isn't a vet in the county that will do it. I know because I asked them as some vets will early neuter rescues from centres but have a completely different policy for private owners.

Early neutering is a completely normal practice in some countries. Canadian trained vets would see it as standard nowadays. The anaesthetic protocols are well tested. I find it somewhat ridiculous that a vet will happily spay a ferret which weighs less than a 14 week old kitten but reacts with horror to the suggestion that a kitten could be spayed before 6 months old.


----------



## billyboysmammy

havoc said:


> Early neutering is a completely normal practice in some countries. Canadian trained vets would see it as standard nowadays. The anaesthetic protocols are well tested. I find it somewhat ridiculous that a vet will happily spay a ferret which weighs less than a 14 week old kitten but reacts with horror to the suggestion that a kitten could be spayed before 6 months old.


Aint that the truth! They will neuter a rat (500g ish!), a ferret (min 500g in the summer season!), even a hamster!!! But many recoil at the thought of a 800g 12 week old kitten!


----------



## Kelsbels1980

Well I seem to have caused a debate about the age. 
I would have thought it be more sensible to neuter earlier than this. Especially if you get caught out like I have with sexing.
I have just left my babies with the vets. I nearly cried when I left them. They are like my kids now, Just couldn't live without them. I have to call at 2 to see if they are ready to come home.


----------



## billyboysmammy

I am sure they will be absoloutly fine!

Big cuddles for them when they get home xxxx


----------



## lestroischats

I'm sure they'll be fine, OP! I had my boy neutered yesterday and he's hopping about absolutely fine. He's sitting on my desk as I type this. He's had no stitches and I can't see any evidence of a wound at all. :thumbup: I had to have him done a bit early (5 and a bit months) because he was trying to beat his brother up. My vets didn't even mention it, but then he's quite a big lad. I'm leaving his bro until he starts to show any signs of maturity because right now he's a big baby.


----------

